# Keeping the car N/A what else can i do after..



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

ive got heads,cam,headers and Spintechs on.. what else can i do?:willy:


----------



## The_Madcat (Sep 30, 2011)

Intake, forged internals, larger bore... Lots!


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

What are you looking to spend?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Stroker shortblock with forged internals.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

wysocki396 said:


> ive got heads,cam,headers and Spintechs on.. what else can i do?:willy:


That's great. These cars don't run very well without having those parts installed - especially the cam and heads - I've never known an engine that could start and run without them 

(Seriously - what are your goals and what are you trying to accomplish? --- and how much are you willing to spend to get there?)

Bear


----------

